# Bolen QT17



## fetzic (May 18, 2015)

I have recently purchased a Bolens Q17 tractor Model #1666, Ser. #2203507386 circa 1979-1983. It has been languishing out of doors and unprotected in Northern Ca. for several years. The unit does has surface rust but has excessive rust located in the steering wheel shaft connector. I have uploaded photos in hopes that someone might be able to assist with info.regarding disassembly of the rusted shaft to steering wheel connector. I see a key-way and have soaked with Blaster, tapped and prodded to no avail. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## fetzic (May 18, 2015)

There remains some evidence of the clip ring grove but the corrosion is sufficient that I cannot tell which diameter is the shaft! I tapped on the center shaft using a brass drift attempting to see movement but no luck. I will search for Kroil.


----------

